# EastBlue Luffy Vs Marineford Coby



## LyricalMessiah (Feb 8, 2015)

Fighters; -Luffy (The incarnation of Luffy in EastBlue)-Vs- Coby (Marineford incarnation)-

Distance; 50 meters

Location; Coliseum

First of all, I can already predict certain arguments on Coby's incapability to injure a rubber man like Luffy which I am well aware of and is the reason for why I am allowing the terrain on which both the contestants will be fighting to be of convenience to Coby's chance of taking down Luffy.


So, how does this match go? Does Luffy pummel Coby again or does a Soru propelled punch push Luffy over the edge of the Coliseum and into the water?


----------



## Amol (Feb 8, 2015)

East Blue Luffy can react to Soru(see Kuro fight).
He can physically break Don Krieg's body armour .
He was superior to Arlong.
And he still possess immunity for blunt damage.
Coby's chances are not good .


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 8, 2015)

Luffy has to put up a fight but he wins.


----------



## Luke (Feb 8, 2015)

Luffy destroys him.


----------



## Typhon (Feb 8, 2015)

Coby wins

I'm in the camp that Luffy gets much stronger from island to island. It doesn't make much sense to me that East Blue Luffy could beat Coby, but then again, I know most people on this forum thinks Arlong can also beat Coby.


----------



## Bernkastel (Feb 8, 2015)

Coby should win imo.


----------



## Turrin (Feb 8, 2015)

Coby stomps. Base-Luffy couldn't deal with Rokushiki until EL and even Base-EL-Luffy is a-lot stronger than EB-Luffy, so yeah...


----------



## Amol (Feb 8, 2015)

Turrin it depends upon 'who' is using 'which' Rokushiki.
CP9 level of Rokushiki was what troubled Luffy and they were using all six types.
Coby can only use Soru which I am 100% sure wasn't on Lucci's level.
All Coby's arsenal is punch or Kick which is pointless against Luffy but Luffy's punches and Kicks gonna break his bones .
Blunt Damage Immunity.
Luffy is bad match for him.
And East Blue Luffy has legit feat of reacting  to Soru .
And Luffy fought with Don Krieg on Sea.
There was more water than colosseum. 
There is nothing Coby possess that can put Luffy down .
Idea of Coby 'stomping' him is laughable.


----------



## Turrin (Feb 8, 2015)

Amol said:


> Turrin it depends upon 'who' is using 'which' Rokushiki.
> CP9 level of Rokushiki was what troubled Luffy and they were using all six types.
> Coby can only use Soru which I am 100% sure wasn't on Lucci's level.
> All Coby's arsenal is punch or Kick which is pointless against Luffy but Luffy's punches and Kicks gonna break his bones .
> ...


EL-Coby was able to dodge an an attack from EL-Luffy w/ his soru, so it's was probably at least aroun the the "level" of the weaker CP9 members even back in EL. Coby than had 4 arcs to improve it and manifested CoO during Marine-Ford as well. There's no way EB-Luffy is touching Coby. 

As for damaging Coby. Again EL-Coby managed to draw blood on EL-Luffy with his kick, and even the weaker Helmeppo was able to deflect some of EL-Zoro's strikes, and while they weren't serious strikes, that's still a very impressive strength feat relative to EB standards. EL-Coby should be even stronger than Helmeppo. And one again Coby has 4-Arcs to improve since then. So I have little doubt that Coby could beat the shit out of EB Luffy despite the fact that he has enhanced blunt damage resistance due to his DF. 

Do you really think Don Krieg is able to block strikes from EL-Zoro, evading EL-Luffy's attack and actually landing a hit that draws blood on him?


----------



## Amol (Feb 8, 2015)

Luffy was already plenty injured/wounded at both Water 7 and MF.
Luffy was taken by surprise.
Luffy was fighting a friend.
I repeat again, Luffy has blunt damage immunity .
Ordinary punches and kicks are not going to do him anything.
It is common sense.
And idea of Coby 'stomping' him is still laughable .


----------



## Ruse (Feb 8, 2015)

Give it to Coby not sure what diff.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 8, 2015)

Coby either needs the most basic form of COA (like Kuja Fodder level) or assumed use of all Rokushiki moves (more specifically Shigan and Rankyaku), or else Luffy is gonna blunt force lol his way to victory.

With either of the two specifications above, Coby wins Mid diff.

Arlong is low Mid tier, I think people like Fukuro, and Kalifa could beat him as assassins. I can't see Coby being captain level and worse than them by much.


----------



## MYJC (Feb 8, 2015)

Luffy overpowers him with low-mid diff. There's literally nothing Coby can do that Luffy can't tank rather easily, and by the same token Coby isn't taking many serious hits from Luffy. 


Pre-timeskip M3 are criminally underrated on here.


----------



## savior2005 (Feb 8, 2015)

luffy stomps. idk if coby could beat arlong...


----------



## LyricalMessiah (Feb 9, 2015)

Let's not forget that Coby was trained by Garp himself in the pre time skip who's an expert in all fronts of combat


----------



## Raiden34 (Feb 9, 2015)

Luffy mid diff. I don't think Marineford Coby can take Don Krieg or Arlong.


----------

